# How To Begin Wing Shooting, The Easy Way



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Someone asked so here it is. Anyone can get the knack for Wing Shooting.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Darrell...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice vid, sir. Good shooting too! Thanks for posting...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Good instructional video!*


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to make this and post it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

Good tutorial. Thanks.


----------

